# [SOLVED] Dual channel PCI IDE Controller problem



## MAYAN2012 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a HP workstation xw8200. I have just reinstalled XP and now I have a yellow exclamation mark next to my Standard dual channel pci ide controller. It tells me that it cannot start and i am sure it is probably a driver problem. However when I dl an updated driver it was an zip file. when I extract it all I get is reg editor files, and files with no file type. I am not sure what to do with the extracted files. 

Am i right about the driver prob? 

What to do with the extracted files?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Dual channel PCI IDE Controller problem*

Hi the only drivers you should need to install are here http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...sId=424560&swLang=13&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1093
where did you get the updated driver,did you install the chipset first then video,audio,lan,wifi,then the others


----------



## MAYAN2012 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Dual channel PCI IDE Controller problem*

I got the drivers via driver doctor. I didnt install in order though. I will restore to before i started installing the drivers and use your link and install those drivers.

Is this driver prob the reason I cannot see my new 2nd HD (Seagate barracuda 1T) in my OS? I can see it in BIOS but not in Windows.

Many thanx for your incredibly quick response. As always you guys rock


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Dual channel PCI IDE Controller problem*

Hi if you need drivers just go to the makers site,if the chipset was not installed then you may have problems seeing your drive


----------



## MAYAN2012 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Dual channel PCI IDE Controller problem*

I restored my computer and installed the drivers from the HP webby in the correct order but I still have a exclamation mark next to my dual channel PCI IDE controller. I still cannot see my new HD in XP but can see it in my BIOS.

Edit: I've decided to start again from a fresh install as I may have caused problems in how I started the driver installations. I will report back later if I still have the same prob.

Again many thanks guys


----------



## MAYAN2012 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Dual channel PCI IDE Controller problem*

Sorted it! The reinstall and proper device installation did the trick.

Thanks guys


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi your welcome good job.


----------

